# Need help pricing!



## Trinity NJ (Dec 27, 2005)

I guess this should be here. I posted it in the New to Industry section because I am new to plowing, but it is a estimate question.

I have done a search and I think that I am getting this proposal about right. I am new to plowing, and one of my commercial proposals wants a snow proposal along with the lawncare.

The lot is approx 44,000sqft (just a little over an acre). It is pretty much completely open with little to no obstacles, and shaped almost like a perfect rectangle.


I am using a 3" trigger and here is how I priced it:

3-6: $125 per push

6-12: $175 per push

12 +: $100 per hour

Salt/Sand: I estimated that I would probably need 8 10 lbs per 1k with a price variation (depending on salt to sand ratio) $350 - $750 per application. Am I way off or am I about right? I need to submit this proposal by next week, so your advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm not going to talk price specifically, cause I can't speak for your region or costs, however I will point out a few things for you.

Trigger - What sort of business is it? Did they request 3"? We use a 1" trigger for our per event customers. Seasonals, 2". If they didn't specify, get that trigger depth as low as you can if you're per event.

I think you should rethink your ice control price. Maybe I missed something, but $350-$750 for an acre?


----------



## Trinity NJ (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

Yeah, the ice control price seemed a little high to me (actually a lot high). However, I was basing it on the price that I saw online for product from Lesco. I was told a good rule of thumb was double your cost with the product. 

I am going to try and get the trigger down, and I think I may rethink my pricing on the plowing too.

Thanks again.


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

Trinity NJ said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Yeah, the ice control price seemed a little high to me (actually a lot high). However, I was basing it on the price that I saw online for product from Lesco. I was told a good rule of thumb was double your cost with the product.
> 
> ...


You might want to make some calls and look into buying salt from someone who stores it in bulk. I don't know what your planning on spreading with, but I'd take a hard look at a V-box.

There are a ton of variables with ice control; temps, surface, sun exposure, etc, etc, etc so there's no hard set rule but I'd plan on an average application on 1 acre to be around 400-600 pounds of salt. You should be able to buy it loaded for +/-100 bucks/ton. You need to figure out what you're going to charge, but know that there should be HUGE margins with salt!

Do yourself a favor, push for straight salt rather than mix. Less mess, better results.


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

That sound to cheap.I would not touch it for less than 300 per push 2-4 and I would ask for a insurance retainer.NJ WE dont get that many pushes.salt may be a little high.let me now how you make out www.NJgreenkeeper.com


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

id say my 3-6 price would be 325 - 400.. i mean even if takes you an hour thats only 125 an hour, you mind as well go be a sub for someone and not deal with all the headaches.. just my 2 cents...


----------

